# Alodia?



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

First off.. did I spell it right?
Second off... In my area, it is easy to get ahold of, a LFS has them for cheap.
Third off... here's what it looks like.










And Fourth off... Do you think that I should get a few for my 29 gallon tank? i know very little on them.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I think you are thinking of elodea. the picture above does not look like elodea however.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

tis what i found when i looked it up. sorry. will it harm fish? will it help fish? i already know that it looks good, i have held it before, i just know little about it.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

It is indeed Elodea which is also known as anacharis. Search up anacharis and you will get the plant I am talking about. I have that plant in my 29 gallon and it is growing great with almost no maintenance. A good plus is that it is an ammonia mop. It will suck up a good amount of that dissolved fish waste so you can worry less about your water params.  It looks nice too. Teachers call it elodea actually. We used it in biology last year lol. I was like omg thats my live plant!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I dont believe you can kill that plant. I've had one in a sealed perrier bottle for half a year now...


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

thanks! i so bad at plants! i had a clay pot okay? well, i put an alovera plant in it, one week later, it was dead. then i put a flower in it. the flower died after a few days. now i have bermuda grass there and it has stayed for 2 months now, as alive as the day that i put it in. i think that i over water the plants, but that is not possible for fish tank plants so...


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

aokashi said:


> I dont believe you can kill that plant. I've had one in a sealed perrier bottle for half a year now...


 I killed it lol.


----------

